# Need Long dist. call Lure Recp.



## Rat Man (Oct 17, 2007)

I've Mainly trapped Muskrat, ****, and mink in the past. This year I Want to try fox and coyote again and I'm looking for a long Distance Call lure Recipie. Anyone Know of one that works good?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Unless you have the supplies on hand you are probably better off buying a bottle. The two best in my opinion are Long Range Call and Magnum Marten by Northwest Predator Control.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

"Coyote Creek" by R&M and Caven's "Gusto".


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Ratman,

I tried responding to your last post and I somehow deleted it. OOOPS!  
Sorry about that. You said that you would like to use up the ingriedients that you have and I was just wondering what you have to use.


----------



## Rat Man (Oct 17, 2007)

I have at least one ounce of nearly every ingredient in "Minnesota trapline produsts" CatalogIncluding all but wolf, cougar, lynx, and mink urine.


----------



## Dieken (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree with ND Trapper....Caven's "Gusto" is great! I used to use that all the time and it worked like a champ on red fox. I used to get a lot of skunk early in the season as well, but you can just reset and get the curious reds after the skunks have been cleared out.

-Dieken


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hawbakers widow maker 800 or anything with skunk


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

tsc3894 said:


> anything with skunk


yep pretty much :beer:


----------

